# Michael Paul Smith's town



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

I may be too late here, but have you guys seen Michael Paul Smith's town? 

A friend emailed me a link to some man's(Michael Paul Smith's) tiny town that he'd created. Everything there is in 1/24 scale. At first I thought 'these are kind of cool old pictures' but then I realized they were scale models. Well anyway, you just have to see it to believe it.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604247242338/show/with/2346008881/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgeous! The natural daylight really helps sell it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely Stunning...:thumbsup:
I too thought these were real cars and houses...Indredible
Mcdee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It's hard to believe those cars and buildings are models. The forced-perspective shots using tabletop models aligned with real backgrounds are just amazing. That's how a lot of movie effects were done in the days before computers!


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

This has to be one of the best dioramas I have seen in a very long time. Very well done.


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Man, that's _art!_ This guy ought to publish a coffee table book of his work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Right out of the 50's! The detail is amazing. The chair on the front porch, coffee pots in the diner, on and on. That's exactly how it was. Amazing! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Looks great, and the outdoor lighting helps. 

To me, the buildings sometimes look too perfect, and therefore toy-like. Builders always get something crooked.


----------

